

Reddit GoneWild: 'girls next door' pose nude in exchange for Bitcoins - Brajeshwar
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2322315/Reddit-GoneWild-The-disturbing-amateur-porn-site-girls-door-pose-nude-exchange-Bitcoins-upvotes.html

======
t0
Try reading that without cringing. Journalism is dead. I beg of someone to
start hacking in this industry.

